# UC browser trick for solving Retry download problem.



## iamrajat94 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's a trick for users who want to resume their downloads on UC for files whose download link has changed.
1. Backup the 2 files from your download folder. One will be the download file and other a file with the same name with added .temp extension to it. This step is for retaining original file if anything goes wrong.
2.Download. Download the file whose link has changed again.
3. After it has downloaded a little,say 1 kb pause it.
4. Exit UC Browser.
5. Goto the download folder and rename the older 2 files(download file and .temp file) with the names of the newer ones. This can be done only after you delete the new files.
6. Open UC Browser and start the download of the new file. It will be download from the point it had stopped earlier. That is, you will be able to download from the point from where the old file had stopped.


----------



## tra_dax (Dec 12, 2015)

Thx this might help me

 tra_dax


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 13, 2015)

Let's see


----------



## Geek Street Guy (May 18, 2016)

Worked perfectly thanks


----------



## Mainaharen (Jun 16, 2016)

Awesome trick thanks for your help


----------



## me_bijendra (Sep 17, 2016)

*Temp file no longer exist.*

. Dltemp file is no longer exist. Any alternative?


----------



## sandydew27 (Sep 21, 2016)

1. I did note found any temp file 
2. My download file for 400MB re download again and again after every 100MB
and totally used data around 1.2GB for 400MB. WHY?


----------



## bindassbishwash (Jun 2, 2017)

*Download problem*

My problem is i downloaded 2GB File and its complete but download is remaining its not complete but file was downloading complete but download is not finished when i pause the download and resume its said retry and i save the two files and download again and replace this file to download but its said again retry


----------



## omkaraher0 (Nov 24, 2017)

Who u r solved the problem man u r too awesome, I need to learn from u, can u give me ur whats app no. Here'smine 7066513223


----------



## Dcnt1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Woww cool it works 
Thank alot


----------



## TIGER234 (Aug 12, 2018)

*Working!!*

Thank you so much...
I felt like crying when my download showed retrying....
It has been doing that and whenever it did I just gave up and started from the beginning.
I just felt like searching for a fix online and BOOM, I saw this and it worked perfectly....
Thanks again.
PS: Current version of UC browser doesn't use temp files but uses ".cfg" file


----------

